# Joining the 'toon club



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

These are on sale for $199, my wife went out and ordered one. I was surprised when I got an email yesterday saying "your order of a Creek Company Sport LT Pontoon Boat is ready for pickup". Great timing, we are heading out for a weekend camping trip up on the southern skyline, an hope to visit a couple different small lakes.

It seems well constructed, surprisingly well for the price class its in. Lifetime warrenty, seems like a great fun light duty pontoon. Currently its getting 4.7 out of 5 stars on cabelas reviews. Most fishing we do is hardcore downrigger boat trolling, but a few times a year we camp up on smaller lakes and have a ball, this seems like it will be well suited for that.










New toys are fun! Still trying to figure out where to mount a pole holder on it though lol.

-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice.. hope it works out for you Dallan.

These might be an option for you.
http://www.outcastboats.com/outcast/pro ... =14&id=367


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Update: it worked great. I was concerned with getting a "wet butt" when I sat in it for the first time as it felt like it sat really low in the water but I never got wet a single time. I imagine with rougher water, a wet butt would be an issue but I doubt I'd be out in that kind of water anyway. I can definitely see how more expensive 'toons add more features, but as it sat the only thing it really needed was a pole holder, which we added on one of the foot rest bars. 

My boy and wife both enjoyed rowing around in it and my boy hooked up and landed his first fish on a fly from it. It was a very fun addition to small lake fishing, well worth the cheap price IMO. Construction seemed high quality, concidering its super light weight. No complaints, would recommend it for casual use.


-DallanC


----------

